# Need advice slicing vegetables - what kind of machine should I buy?



## OM2 (Sep 13, 2011)

My first post!
Can someone advise me on a machine that will slice vegetables for me

I want to oven cook them - and need different vegetables sliced at different thicknesses

I've searched for 'food slicer' on google
I see machines with a large round blade
OK, I'm sure this will do the job

But: I'm sure I've seen food processors that chop food
When I search for these, all I see is a blade at the bottom
This won't slice - it will just create loads of small pieces!

Apologies in advance if this is a dumb question!

Thanks!


Omar


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2011)

Some food processors have a slicing blade that you can swap out with that blade on the bottom.  I don't like that for slicing as it's almost impossible to get uniform slices.

I recommend a mandoline.  It's a veggie slicing tool with an adjustable (for slice thickness) blade.  Some also have different blades for crinkle cuts etc.  

OXO makes one that's pretty good.   Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips Mandoline Slicer: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 13, 2011)

I use my food processor with slicing blade and it gets it done pretty well.  The tail end can end up chunky though.

We keep talking about getting a mandolin but haven't yet.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

If you are determined to get something electric, I know some food processors have adjustable slicing blades. I'm pretty sure I remember Wolfgang Puck's model offers this feature in its slicing blades. Slicing blades replace the one you are saying you see in the pictures. They fit so the blade is at the top. I would second the mandolin (or a knife) though. You won't be limited nearly as much as the safety chute on a FP, which may require you to cut your veggies into smaller sizes to push them through.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 13, 2011)

I have both, and prefer my mandolin for adjustability of thickness and uniform slices.  I use my FP if I want the job done quickly, or if I have a lot to be sliced.

Welcome to DC, by the way!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2011)

I use an old plastic mandolin that cost about $13.00 twenty years ago.  

Still sharp after all these years which is more than I can say for myself.

If you have children in your home do not buy one!

They are very dangerous.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

The more I see people using mandolins the more I wonder why the Ronco Slice-O-Matic seemed to get a bad rap  Maybe it was in the way they advertised it. It slices. It dices. 
I mean, they basically do the same thing, don't they?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> The more I see people using mandolins the more I wonder why the Ronco Slice-O-Matic seemed to get a bad rap  Maybe it was in the way they advertised it. It slices. It dices.
> I mean, they basically do the same thing, don't they?




When we were kids my sister and I bought our Mom a Ronco Veg-O-Matic for Mothers Day.  

Years later she told us both what she thought of that present


----------



## OM2 (Sep 13, 2011)

guys, thanks for the replies - seems a great forum 

madolin? i think i'm convinced given the replies
is there any particular make that is better than others?
should i stay away from ebay and not buy the cheapest?

i had my head set on getting a food processor - happy i didn't now   

thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2011)

If slicing is your primary use, the mandoline is the tool of choice.  A FP does some things very well and also slices, but slicing is not it's primary use.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to have one of those plastic slicers years ago. I can't even remember the make. I only used it for shredding lettuce, so I tossed it at some point. I'm sure it wouldn't do the job of a nice mandolin. I've seen some paper thin slices from those things. I can slice a potato paper thin for potato chips with a knife, but probably not anything of size, like an eggplant.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If slicing is your primary use, the mandoline is the tool of choice. A FP does some things very well and also slices, but slicing is not it's primary use.


 
Andy, do you ever need to sharpen the blades on those? Do the better ones have a longer lasting blade or something that separates them, maybe a smoother sliding mechanism?


----------



## OM2 (Sep 13, 2011)

food slicing is the only thing
+ needing to clean is also an important factor

egg plant?
erm... well this is one of the main items i need to slice
is there an issue slicing one of these?

how about peppers and tomatoes?

right now: using the knife
it takes AGES - a whole 20 minutes


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 13, 2011)

OM2 said:
			
		

> guys, thanks for the replies - seems a great forum
> 
> madolin? i think i'm convinced given the replies
> is there any particular make that is better than others?
> ...



The Oxxo that Andy mentioned looks like a nice one.  Mine is a sturdy plastic one I got years ago from a kitchen store.  It comes with 6 different blades along with a guard.  Don't remember the brand.

Just remember to use the guard!  These things can shred fingers very efficiently!  (I know from experience...)


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 13, 2011)

We're quite satisfied with our Benriner mandolin.  It's easy to assemble, disassemble, adjust and clean.  The finger guard is not too swift and I am considering the purchase of a safety glove to safeguard against finger slicing / shredding.  I would consider buying their 5 X 13 model if it came with a better mechanism for holding items that put one's fingers in jeopardy.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 13, 2011)

OM2 said:


> food slicing is the only thing
> + needing to clean is also an important factor
> 
> *egg plant?*
> ...


 
From what I have seen there is no problem at all with a mandolin.
I was saying that if I had to use a knife to get a consistant, thin slice, that I probably could not do it. Not with something large like an eggplant. A mandolin would be perfect.


----------



## OM2 (Sep 13, 2011)

hmmm i'm in the uk
looking at amazon.co.uk - there aren't many good reviews
u have cheap ones - then u have really expensive ones
if i'm going to buy an expensive one - i might as well buy a food processor!
not sure what to do


----------



## spork (Sep 13, 2011)

So, I'll throw in my vote also for mandolin (for just slicing veggies quickly and consistently).  I recall "America's Test Kitchen's" pick was the OXO brand, in part because of the effectiveness of its V-shaped blade.


----------



## Claire (Sep 13, 2011)

I have both a mandoline and a "salad shooter" and I use them both a lot.  I've had a couple of food processors, but the one I have now doesn't work that well as a slicer.  Maybe I like the salad shooter because it works the same as a hand cranked thing my mom had when I was growing up.  Same basic set up, grating/slicing cones of different sizes.  The mandoline I mostly use because we both like julienned vegetables, and nothing beats it for that.


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had my eye on this one for a little while now.

And it can't be said too many times...Make sure to always use the guard.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 13, 2011)

GB said:
			
		

> I have had my eye on this one for a little while now.
> 
> And it can't be said too many times...Make sure to always use the guard.



 It's $65 for an Oxo on Amazon with free shipping, GB, did you see Andy's post?  I'm kinda coveting one my own self, though the one I have now is perfectly adequate.


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh wow I didn't realize it was the same model. Thanks for pointing that out. You just saved me a bunch of moolah!


----------



## Claire (Sep 14, 2011)

After having problems with many different plastic models several years ago my husband went to our local purveyor and shelled out the big bucks for a Bron.  I'm pretty happy with it.  I found the guard awkward to use (on all models) so bought myself one of those chain mail type gloves from Chef's catalog.  Much more easy to manipulate.  Also, in the interests of safety, when I clean/peel vegetables, I leave the stem end on to give me a sort of "handle".  I never try to slice to the very end of any vegetable, instead I just toss the ends into a bag in he freezer for soup.


----------

